# Pets are just animals.  They're not people.



## Amelia (Jan 19, 2012)

Every now and then I tell myself that about my furrballs.    But I don't know how I'd ever be able to break the news to them.


----------



## Douger (Jan 19, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Every now and then I tell myself that about my furrballs.    But I don't know how I'd ever be able to break the news to them.


Thanks for that. Never insult an animal by comparing them to humans.
How many animals have you seen bulldoze a rain forest to grow shit for a corporation ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know about other pets, but my dog is a little girl.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 19, 2012)

The Dingo confirms that she is superior to humans. She points out that SHE doesn't go off to work each day to feed and house me... Nor does she come open the door every time I bark.

I'd write more on the subject, but it seems I have a tummy I'm required to rub...


----------



## syrenn (Jan 19, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Every now and then I tell myself that about my furrballs.    But I don't know how I'd ever be able to break the news to them.




Children and adults are just animals.....i to hate break that fact to them too.  They to in some cases are no more then pets.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Dingo confirms that she is superior to humans. She points out that SHE doesn't go off to work each day to feed and house me... Nor does she come open the door every time I bark.
> 
> I'd write more on the subject, but it seems I have a tummy I'm required to rub...






hehe,  I had one of those while I was typing the OP.


But now he's a couple of feet away from me telling me that I am on ignore.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 23, 2012)

They sure aren't people. 

People lie, steal, cheat and would shoot you for 50 cents or your Nike's

I'll take my four footed wonders anyday. LOL


----------



## syrenn (Jan 23, 2012)

Claudette said:


> They sure aren't people.
> 
> People lie, steal, cheat and would shoot you for 50 cents or your Nike's
> 
> I'll take my four footed wonders anyday. LOL




I agree..... some "people" are only pets and  less then animals.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I don't know about other pets, but my dog is a little girl.



I love the way our 4-paws unconditionally, love us in return....<3.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2012)

My kind of people.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 23, 2012)

Iggy said:


> My kind of people.





oohh... russian blues!!  I have one of them.!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 23, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about other pets, but my dog is a little girl.
> ...



Yeah, but sometimes I think my dog sees me as little more than a food delivery system.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2012)

I have yet to meet a human who wakes me up every morning by trying to eat my feet.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It's called pet responsibility, and I am sure he is devoted to you, for treating him well. They require so litttle in order to love us....


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2012)

My dog would run off with the first human that would call him and give him a pat. 

Loyal my ass.

But gosh I love that goober.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 23, 2012)

Claudette said:


> They sure aren't people.
> 
> People lie, steal, cheat and would shoot you for 50 cents or your Nike's
> 
> I'll take my four footed wonders anyday. LOL



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Claudette again


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> > My kind of people.
> ...



We'll have two of those beauties next month.  They need friends I'm told.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 23, 2012)

Iggy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Iggy said:
> ...




yes they are VERY social. And its always best to get them two at a time.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I have yet to meet a human who wakes me up every morning by trying to eat my feet.








Could be worse.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been thru a lot of animal lives. Rainbow bridge is going to be a party down for me. OMG celebrate just went thru my head

I cried today when I found out this former soap star was driven to put down his beloved pit because some asswipe wouldn't let go that the dog barked on occaision.

he killed himself because he knew it was wrong to have offed his dog. 

I want to know who pushed this. I want a lets party down till you die party in the little bastards name. 

I will find this out. If any of you can make it quicker by all means let me know.

This man in his pain killed his dog and then took his own life. Bad neighbor.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 29, 2012)

M dogs are smarter than a lot of the people who post on this board.


----------



## rdean (Jan 30, 2012)

They're family members.  I would never put a family member on the roof of my car and drive down the highway for 12 hours.

But that's just me.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> > My kind of people.
> ...


Russian Blue.  Great cats.  Very smart.  I had one who died of FLV and it was awful to watch him suffer and heartbreaking to euthanize him.  He liked catnip and loved to get stoned on marijuana smoke.  He would jump up on your lap or on a desk or table to get his head near the exhaled smoke and draw it in.  Then he would just lie on his side with his eyes glowing and purr endlessly.  

He started out as "Stinky" but my wife changed his name to "Cheech."


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

Shame on you


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 31, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I've been thru a lot of animal lives. Rainbow bridge is going to be a party down for me. OMG celebrate just went thru my head
> 
> I cried today when I found out this former soap star was driven to put down his beloved pit because some asswipe wouldn't let go that the dog barked on occaision.
> 
> ...



The man shouldn't have been so quick to put down his dog just because a neighbor complained about barking.  In my city there are specific rules about dogs barking.  As long as they don't bark longer than 7 consecutive minutes in any given hour, there is no valid complaint.  I just make sure my dogs don't violate that rule and everybody can just kiss my ass.  I stick up for my dogs.  I protect them.  I would kill somebody else before I would kill one of my dogs. 

I think that guy had problems other than a grouchy neighbor.  Seriously.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 31, 2012)

A coworker and I were talking today about our animals and she made that exact remark..."They're just animals."

She said, I love my cats, but "they're just animals."

What an idiot.  

I didn't say it out loud but I thought...my dog and you in a burning building...guess who I'm going to get out first?

But don't worry, I'll try to come back in and get you out too.

And I mean it.  About getting my dog out first, that is.

"Just" animals my ass.


----------



## editec (Jan 31, 2012)

Learning to live with animals makes most of us better people.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I've been thru a lot of animal lives. Rainbow bridge is going to be a party down for me. OMG celebrate just went thru my head
> 
> I cried today when I found out this former soap star was driven to put down his beloved pit because some asswipe wouldn't let go that the dog barked on occaision.
> 
> ...



I would live in my car rather than put my little girl down.  If it was his son or daughter who had complaints would he have put them down?    No.  He did the wrong thing, the expedient thing to placate a whiner and knew what he did was wrong.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 31, 2012)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A coworker and I were talking today about our animals and she made that exact remark..."They're just animals."
> 
> She said, I love my cats, but "they're just animals."
> 
> ...




God forbid my home ever catch fire, but I have my kitties a way out if it does and Im away from home.
I put in a kitty door so they can can come and go when they want to. Hopefully they would run out of it if the worst were to happen.  

They are as big a part of my family as anyone else. I love them all.




Katzndogz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thru a lot of animal lives. Rainbow bridge is going to be a party down for me. OMG celebrate just went thru my head
> ...




Sad story...


----------



## editec (Jan 31, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Every now and then I tell myself that about my furrballs. But I don't know how I'd ever be able to break the news to them.


 
Don't bother.

They know perfectly well their place on the foodchain.

They're at the _recieving end_ of it.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 8, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Every now and then I tell myself that about my furrballs.    But I don't know how I'd ever be able to break the news to them.


People are just animals.  And they are pets until they grow up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 8, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> > My kind of people.
> ...



I don't know why but I get the impression you would be servant by one of those.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 8, 2012)

hubby was driving home......he get to the drive way to turn and sees the house covered in smoke....he said his only thoughts were of the animals that he feared were dead inside....luckily it was just the neighbors brush pile and for some reason the smoke was held down in the hollar and just made it look like the house was on fire...but i love him....he knew what was important to me....my mutts and these damned cats


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 8, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> hubby was driving home......he get to the drive way to turn and sees the house covered in smoke....he said his only thoughts were of the animals that he feared were dead inside....luckily it was just the neighbors brush pile and for some reason the smoke was held down in the hollar and just made it look like the house was on fire...but i love him....he knew what was important to me....my mutts and these damned cats



OMG, strollingbones, just the thought of that terrifies me.  My main thought would be to get there before the firemen so I could go in because they might not let me try to save my animals and I'd end up getting arrested for kicking and punching a fireman who was trying to restrain me. : (  And I love firemen, but I couldn't stand the thought of my animals terrified and suffering in a burning house.  : (


----------



## Nessemi (Feb 15, 2012)

I completely agree with you that pets are only animals and they aren't human.
If we have any pets at home then we should try to understand and face their mistakes.


----------

